# How do you feel about the hobie pro angler?



## Sake

Interested in a Hobie pro angler, like everything I read on it. Does anyone have any negative comments on the pro angler. Interested in trolling and also fly fishing, how does it really do for standing and sight fishing.


----------



## bbarton13

i have a 2010 pa with 2011 steering upgrade. i love it! its heavy to carry down to the beach plus it has so much room and storage makes you want to take more stuff along which makes it even heavier. must have wheels the bigger the better. all the storage is awesome including the rod holders inside the boat. the number one selling point on the kayak beside the most stable kayak is the seat, i fished for 10 hours straight on this seat and my back never hurt! would be perfect for fly fishing and they are coming out with a h-bar which would be perfect to mount a stripping basket to it. i havent had a problem keeping up with other kayaks like the outback. the only problem i found is my front hatch leaks when water splashes alot over the front hatch, the 2011 model hatch was suppose to fix this, i could also fix this with some more seals but just to lazy right now.


also this is the reports section, u should have posted this in the reviews section


----------



## Brandonshobie

The negatives that I heard is of course the weight, it wants to nose dive in the surf, it is very top heavy and that makes it easier to flip. The pluses are it is a pretty fast yak, plenty of room and great to stand up in. You should look into a outback also.


----------



## beachsceneguy

The 2011 didnt fix the leaking front hatch and ditto on the nose diving in the surf , but love the comfort.:thumbup:


----------



## Razzorduck

Cruising the bay or calm waters is great. Storage is great. Heavy? Oohhh yeah. Have a friend here in Texas that has been fishing the gulf for years in a Cobra F/D and never had a problem with the surf. Got the PA and think he's up to 4 turtles so far this year. So not so great in the surf.


----------



## bbarton13

the leak isnt bad enough to swamp you though.


----------



## Dark---Side

i have one and its amazing you can take it out so far i took mine out about 5 ..6 miles and felt very comfortably about it you have so much room to mount accessaries on it no other kayak that i know has the potintial that this one does and you probubly think oh thats huge it probubly wont go as fast as other hobie models this is true but not by much youd be suprised with how fast it can move i would strongly recomend it


----------



## B.Fine

I have a 2011 PA and I love it. Its fast enough to keep up with anything. The storage is awesome! Even if I haven't figured out a single good use for that forward storage compartment. It isn't water tight even on the 11 model and it isn't insulated. I love the rod storage and the tackle boxes being in arms reach. The mounting boards are just awesome! The thing is a beast though. I converted a tandem jet ski trailer to haul it around, there's no way I'd put it on top of a vehicle.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

I like mine. I've launched in bigger surf than most would consider in a yak, and never had any issues... it's more about timing than anything. It's heavy, but not that heavy, any hobie is too heavy to lift over your head by yourself really. I carry mine in a 6' bed with the tail gate down and one strap and have no problems. I just wish we could drive on the beach!


----------



## Sake

Thanks for all the information, great reviews


----------



## Stressless

Sake said:


> Interested in a Hobie pro angler, like everything I read on it. Does anyone have any negative comments on the pro angler. Interested in trolling and also fly fishing, how does it really do for standing and sight fishing.



Just noted - this is not quite a Kayak fishing report.... :blink:


----------

